# Football refs getting ready.



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

With football just around the corner, we are expecting fair calls and penalties. The refs are getting in shape.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2015)

Certainly, Whoop, Whoop...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2015)

Almost as bad as a few baseball umpires.   I've correctly called balls and strikes just watching them on TV.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

Big bully.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2015)

Safe...or Out?


----------

